# Taktgeber



## Tobias K. (18. März 2003)

moin

ich brauch eine schaltung für einen Taktgeber.
mir ist egal ob er auf dem NE555 oder ähnlichen basiert.
hauptsache ist das das er zuverlässing ist und das ich die frequenz einstellen kann (per poti z.b.)!!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Robert Martinu (19. März 2003)

Einfachste Lösung: ein astabiler Multivibrator, bei dem die frequenzbestimmenden Widerstände als Potis ausgeführt sind.
Als Modifikation bietet es sich an, die beiden Ladewiderstände über ein gemeinsames Poti an + anzuschliessen, dann ändert sich nur der Takt bei konstantem Tastverhältnis.


Über den NE555 als Multivibrator könnte ich dir bei Bedarf ein paar Seiten scannen.


----------



## Tobias K. (19. März 2003)

moin

hab mitlerweile doch etwas passendes gefunden!
und zwar funktioneiert es genau so wie du es beschrieben hast!

trotzdem danke!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

